# Partyin' with Count Dracula



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I previously posted some pics and a clip of my simple arm animation. Here's a clip of the finished prop, ready to take center stage in Dracula's Pub.

And no he won't need any pants as the lower half will be out of sight.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Simple but effective ... nice job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The movement is great. However, the way he's holding that cup, I'd say he's had enough. Cut him off before he spills something on your floor


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks great! Have you thought about having the cup hang in a balance instead of locked in position? That way it might look more natural.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Warrant2000 said:


> Looks great! Have you thought about having the cup hang in a balance instead of locked in position? That way it might look more natural.


Good suggestion, although the top is heavier than the bottom. I was just gonna switch it out for a bottle.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Perhaps a pivot point at the top of the cup, sort of like those cup holders for boats. I think the cup has much more class!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I think he'll look amazing behind the bar.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice...great job!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awsome, i want to see how the bottle looks


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Silent Requiem said:


> awsome, i want to see how the bottle looks


The bottle turned out to be too heavy, sorry.


----------

